# Belotti: c'è il Monza, con la Serie A.



## admin (29 Maggio 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa in edicola, in caso di promozione in Serie A Galliani vorrebbe Andrea Belotti al Monza. Il Gallo è in scadenza di contratto, quindi al moment prelevabile a parametro zero. Se accettasse il progetto Monza (In Serie A) l'affare potrebbe andare in porto.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa in edicola, in caso di promozione in Serie A Galliani vorrebbe Andrea Belotti al Monza. Il Gallo è in scadenza di contratto, quindi al moment prelevabile a parametro zero. Se accettasse il progetto Monza (In Serie A) l'affare potrebbe andare in porto.


.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa in edicola, in caso di promozione in Serie A Galliani vorrebbe Andrea Belotti al Monza. Il Gallo è in scadenza di contratto, quindi al moment prelevabile a parametro zero. Se accettasse il progetto Monza (In Serie A) l'affare potrebbe andare in porto.


Quindi dopo i grandi rimpianti per ciò che poteva essere ma non è stato perpetua con gli orrori?
Mah...


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa in edicola, in caso di promozione in Serie A Galliani vorrebbe Andrea Belotti al Monza. Il Gallo è in scadenza di contratto, quindi al moment prelevabile a parametro zero. Se accettasse il progetto Monza (In Serie A) l'affare potrebbe andare in porto.


Se questi vengono in serie A preparatevi al mercato con l'album calciatori panini tanto caro al geometra.
Cavani, Belotti, Falcao... gente che era forte 5-10 anni fa


----------



## Zenos (29 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se questi vengono in serie A preparatevi al mercato con l'album calciatori panini tanto caro al geometra.
> Cavani, Belotti, Falcao... gente che era forte 5-10 anni fa


Se questi salgono il loro obiettivo sarà arrivare sopra noi. Per dimostrare che il vincente è il nano non il Milan. Segnatevelo.


----------



## kipstar (29 Maggio 2022)

molto plausibile. 

imho.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se questi salgono il loro obiettivo sarà arrivare sopra noi. Per dimostrare che il vincente è il nano non il Milan. Segnatevelo.



Ovvio che sarà così. E il tempismo perfetto con Bobby Baccalà mi fa tremare.


----------



## diavolo (29 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se questi salgono il loro obiettivo sarà arrivare sopra noi. Per dimostrare che il vincente è il nano non il Milan. Segnatevelo.


Nella scelta conteranno più i procuratori dei loro assistiti, in fondo certi soldi fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se questi salgono il loro obiettivo sarà arrivare sopra noi. Per dimostrare che il vincente è il nano non il Milan. Segnatevelo.


il loro obiettivo ok ma se da campioni d'Italia in carica ci facciamo superare da una neopromossa c'è qualcosa che non va direi..di grosso anche..


----------



## Cantastorie (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa in edicola, in caso di promozione in Serie A Galliani vorrebbe Andrea Belotti al Monza. Il Gallo è in scadenza di contratto, quindi al moment prelevabile a parametro zero. Se accettasse il progetto Monza (In Serie A) l'affare potrebbe andare in porto.


secondo me, in caso di promozione, finisce pure che lo stadio lo facciamo con loro


----------



## Zenos (29 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il loro obiettivo ok ma se da campioni d'Italia in carica ci facciamo superare da una neopromossa c'è qualcosa che non va direi..di grosso anche..


Non so se succederà realmente,di certo non mi stupirei se qualche procuratore ci voltasse le spalle o se le giacchette gialle in campo si dimostreranno ancora più aggressive. Sarà il nostro nuovo nemico insieme a gobbi e merd.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio che sarà così. E il tempismo perfetto con Bobby Baccalà mi fa tremare.


Più probabile che gli facciamo una decina di gol tra andata e ritorno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se questi salgono il loro obiettivo sarà arrivare sopra noi. Per dimostrare che il vincente è il nano non il Milan. Segnatevelo.


considerando come fa mercato galliani, per arrivare sopra di noi praticamente dobbiamo smantellare tutta la squadra


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa in edicola, in caso di promozione in Serie A Galliani vorrebbe Andrea Belotti al Monza. Il Gallo è in scadenza di contratto, quindi al moment prelevabile a parametro zero. Se accettasse il progetto Monza (In Serie A) l'affare potrebbe andare in porto.


.


----------



## danjr (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa in edicola, in caso di promozione in Serie A Galliani vorrebbe Andrea Belotti al Monza. Il Gallo è in scadenza di contratto, quindi al moment prelevabile a parametro zero. Se accettasse il progetto Monza (In Serie A) l'affare potrebbe andare in porto.


La sua dimensione (anche se rimane in b il Monza)


----------



## danjr (29 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se questi vengono in serie A preparatevi al mercato con l'album calciatori panini tanto caro al geometra.
> Cavani, Belotti, Falcao... gente che era forte 5-10 anni fa


Falcao della Roma però, perché sarà il nome scelto da Silvio, gli altri li prende Adriano


----------



## Mika (29 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se questi salgono il loro obiettivo sarà arrivare sopra noi. Per dimostrare che il vincente è il nano non il Milan. Segnatevelo.


Quindi il loro obbiettivo sarà lottare per lo scudetto?  Perché per fare meglio di noi che punteremo sicuramente confermarci devono decisamente puntare allo scudetto


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se questi salgono il loro obiettivo sarà arrivare sopra noi. Per dimostrare che il vincente è il nano non il Milan. Segnatevelo.


A me questa sembra un po una tafazzata gratuita, perdonami.
Al massimo punteranno a strapparci qualche punto negli scontri diretti dai, se dobbiamo aver paura del Monza dI Berlusconi 86enne piu di la che di qua chiudiamo tutto.
Ricordo che abbiamo vinto lo scudetto ormai 7 giorni fa... animo!


----------



## Zenos (29 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi il loro obbiettivo sarà lottare per lo scudetto?  Perché per fare meglio di noi che punteremo sicuramente confermarci devono decisamente puntare allo scudetto


Magari non subito...ma sono sicuro che nella mente perversa del nano questi pensieri frullano dal primo giorno che ha acquistato il Monza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se questi vengono in serie A preparatevi al mercato con l'album calciatori panini tanto caro al geometra.
> Cavani, Belotti, Falcao... gente che era forte 5-10 anni fa


Coronerà finalmente il sogno proibito cigarini?


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me questa sembra un po una tafazzata gratuita, perdonami.
> Al massimo punteranno a strapparci qualche punto negli scontri diretti dai, se dobbiamo aver paura del Monza dI Berlusconi 86enne piu di la che di qua chiudiamo tutto.
> Ricordo che abbiamo vinto lo scudetto ormai 7 giorni fa... animo!


Visto il passaggio societario a questi morti di fame americani con Maldini che al 90% saluterà si fa presto a tornare ai (ne)fasti di 3 anni fa eh..
Un Monza che spende in questa serie A può portarsi a livello di una Atalanta in 2 stagioni eh..


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Visto il passaggio societario a questi morti di fame americani con Maldini che al 90% saluterà si fa presto a tornare ai (ne)fasti di 3 anni fa eh..
> Un Monza che spende in questa serie A può portarsi a livello di una Atalanta in 2 stagioni eh..


Ma cosa vuoi che spenda il Monza...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che spenda il Monza...


Vedremo però non me lo vedo il nano veleggiare in zona salvezza


----------



## Sam (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa in edicola, in caso di promozione in Serie A Galliani vorrebbe Andrea Belotti al Monza. Il Gallo è in scadenza di contratto, quindi al moment prelevabile a parametro zero. Se accettasse il progetto Monza (In Serie A) l'affare potrebbe andare in porto.


Finalmente Silvio potrà iniziare a coronare il sogno di un Monza giuovane (ma neanche tanto) e italiano.


----------



## chicagousait (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa in edicola, in caso di promozione in Serie A Galliani vorrebbe Andrea Belotti al Monza. Il Gallo è in scadenza di contratto, quindi al moment prelevabile a parametro zero. Se accettasse il progetto Monza (In Serie A) l'affare potrebbe andare in porto.


Da 100mln al Monza neopromossa (forse) è un attimo


----------



## David Drills (29 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Coronerà finalmente il sogno proibito cigarini?


Baselli!


----------

